# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  [JAXB] Attribut nillable

## riadhhwajdii

Salut
J'ai dans mon fichier xsd un element *CODE_PAYS*de type *xs:string* avec *length=2* et *nillable=true*.


```

```

Mais le problme est que si dans mon fichier XML ,l'element pays est null, mon document n'est plus valide



```

```

Pourquoi mon fichier XML n'est pas valide malgrs que l'element *CODE_PAYS* est nillable?


```

```

----------


## thelvin

Malheureusement, vide et null sont deux choses diffrentes.

C'est comme



```

```

Pour indiquer une valeur null en JAXB, il me semble qu'on utilise l'attribut xsi:nil="true" sur l'lment concern.

----------


## riadhhwajdii

> Malheureusement, vide et null sont deux choses diffrentes.
> 
> C'est comme
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


Merci thelvin pour la rponse mais j'ai pas bien compris la diffrence entre nillable et xsi:nill
De plus ,ou je doit utiliser l'lment xsi:nil=true dans le XSD ou dans le XML?

----------


## thelvin

> Merci thelvin pour la rponse mais j'ai pas bien compris la diffrence entre nillable et xsi:nill


Ben, nillable signifie que tu as le droit de mettre xsi:nil. Ne peut avoir xsi:nil que ce qui est nillable.




> De plus ,ou je doit utiliser l'lment xsi:nil=true dans le XSD ou dans le XML?


Le XML, donc.

----------


## riadhhwajdii

> Ben, nillable signifie que tu as le droit de mettre xsi:nil. Ne peut avoir xsi:nil que ce qui est nillable.
> 
> 
> 
> Le XML, donc.


N'existe t'il pas une solution qui me permet de mettre un element XML  vide sans lui ajouter xsi:nil?

----------


## thelvin

Normalement il suffit de tolrer une longueur de zro.

----------

